# naming help



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

So my pup is in a "E" litter. Could anyone please help me out. I have looked on the net but nothing has sounded good out loud yet. Thanks in advance.:mrgreen: 

Kayla


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.butjenterland.de/pdf/namen-e-.pdf


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

How about Eff?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Enoch, Eisdan, Eton

Crap I don't know...E's are hard...LOL  

I am assuming this is a male?


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Echo, Eagle, Egon, Ego, or Eaton


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

what kind of dog is it?


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

he is a GSD. Yeah I never knew coming up with an "E" name would be so hard. 

Chris- I have a hard enough time trying not to swear the last thing I need to name my dog is "Eff" :lol:


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I like using something with a meaning. Edan, Edmund, Elden look like a good working dog names after a quick look.

http://www.name-meanings.com/name-meanings/e.php


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Exon, Edd, Eddie, Endor, Enry, Enrique, Elton, Eizze, Ebony, Elyza, Ely

Emmet, Estedore, Emeny, Eric, Enron, Eeron, are just a few.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I almost forgot the best of all. 

Elvis. 

Need I say more :-$ 

Julie


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

Einstein, Albert


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Egor, Ed, Evil Genius


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was named after an uncle that just came home from WWII so I have a E name that I never use. My second name, Robert, is because of a second uncle home from the war was Thomas Robert Scott. 
My checkbook is E. Robert Scott.
Just call the dog E. Phydo Barth.


----------



## Josh Giles (Apr 25, 2009)

EDO pronouced E-dough


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Elue, Ember, Echo, Elan

- plus I had an "Ernie" :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I had an "Eric". I like 2-syllable names such as Enno. Eras, Elmo, Endo, Ekko, etc.

With the litter I got Eric from, one of the girls called her dog El Pascha, i.e. you can use "El" amd whatever you feel like calling your dog, regardless of the "E".


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Emilio.... :lol::^o[-X


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Emilio.... :lol::^o[-X[
> 
> 
> 
> funny!


----------



## Beth Allen (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Kayla,
I have had good luck with an Aussie website ...check it out.

http://lowchensaustralia.com/names.htm


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I'v never liked giving people names to dogs my previous dog was from a E litter. His name was Echo


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I'v never liked giving people names to dogs my previous dog was from a E litter. His name was Echo "Echo Vom Camdenerland"


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

also Ex, Edge (but Edge is taken by my boy  ).


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

So the hellion's name is going to be Elyeon vom Floyd haus aka Sapper. Elyeon I sorta combined some names ....I think lol. Sapper is because I am an engineer and there is a special group in my branch called the "Sappers". The Sappers are demolitions experts..and I figured that GSD pups are well know for destroying stuff so it fit. I will be posting pick soon.
Thanks everyone for your suggestions.

kayla


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I'm new to all of this. What is an E litter. And why would you have to give the dog an E name. Just came across this and was curious. I would have modified one of my comic book favorites off of xmen and just called it Exavier lol just the first one that came to my mind.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Most breeders keep track of their litters by using the alphabet. "A" litter for the first , "B" litter, second; and so on....


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

ok thanks just wandering


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Unless you do a theme litter....like me...LOL

Crazy Hound Kennels Import/Microbrew Litter

ex: Belgian White v. Crazy Hound
call name: SUDS

LOL


----------



## Sean Spicer (May 8, 2009)

Go sappers! Went through basic with combat engineers, and worked alongside a few. I would have gone for Elohim fir the first name...or maybe Edison.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Sean your post made me smile.  Are you still in or did you get out? What does Elohim meanit is still up in the air with the name that just it unless i come up with something better between now and memorial day.


----------



## Sean Spicer (May 8, 2009)

Elohim is the proper name of god in the old testament. Wanna talk about an alpha? LOL.

Been out of the military for years now, thank goodness. Loved it when I was in, but don't like how they at treating our soldiers now.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The French insist on going through the alphabet for ALL breeds in each year. So, you know by the name how old the dog is - 1989 "E", 1990 "F" and so on.


----------



## Rose McQuitta (Feb 27, 2009)

be easy on me but a dumb question about to arise: is it customary to name the dog after the letter of the litter it comes from and why? and where does the litter letter come from?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Breeders start off with "A" for the first litter they produce and work through the alphabet, starting with "A" again.

The litter is reported to the breed club, with GSD the "SV" or its counterpart in other countries and receives pedigree papers for each pup. Their names have to be submitted when they apply. If you decide early on to have one of the pups you can state your choice of name, otherwise the breeder will name them.

Of course you can call your pup whatever you like afterwards but its official name is the one on the pedigree, such as "When von Karthago" (really exists), known as "Buddy".

The French have a different method as I said and each and every breed has to bear the name with the letter of the alphabet in use in that year. 

I can only speak for Europe so correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

